# Cattleya jenmanii semi-alba mosca ('Canaima's Lipstick' x 'Kathleen')



## terryros (Jul 18, 2021)

I purchased this seedling of Cattleya jenmanii from Orchids Limited several years ago as (‘Canaima’s Lipstick’ x ‘Kathleen’). I don't think OL made the cross. It bloomed the first time for me last week as two flowers on a single inflorescence. The horizontal NS is about 12 cm. The picture was taken outside at about 10:30 am in good sun using an iPhone and no color correction.




Cattleya jenmanii was the last unifoliate Cattleya to be described and the first AOS award of any type to a jenmanii was in 1980. By my count there are 6 Cattleya jenmanii semi-albas with any type of award from AOS. There appear to be only about 26 registered hybrids using jenmanii.

Cattleya jenmanii ‘Kathleen’ received an AM in November 2006. The horizontal NS was 15.5 cm and the lip was described as magenta. The flower substance was firm and the texture crystalline. The award picture in OrchidPro must have had poor lighting because the colors are quite bluish.

Cattleya jenmanii ‘Canaima’s Lipstick’ received an HCC in August 2008. The horizontal NS was 13.0 cm with a lip that was also magenta. The petals had very small apical darts (mosca) with substance that was good to soft and a texture that was lightly crystalline. The award photo is very nice.

Although only a first bloom, I think my plant has a mixture of the parents with the ‘Canaima’s Lipstick’ dominating for size and the mosca coloration but ‘Kathleen’ dominating for flower substance.

If I can continue to grow it well, it will most likely take another few blooming cycles to see the final size of the flower. As with every one of my plants, I just hope I am up to the task.


----------



## PeteM (Jul 18, 2021)

That’s stunning. I actually was able to track down two of these exact crosses earlier this year after I pitched my jenmanii semi-alba that tested positive. One from orchids limited and another from a Florida grower. Now I am very much looking forward to the blooms. Would love to see a full plant picture and learn about the media/ pot type and other culture tips you may have. Thanks for the detailed pots!


----------



## monocotman (Jul 18, 2021)

That is a lovely clone! Well done,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2021)

beautiful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 18, 2021)

Canaima Lipstick (CL) is my holy grail of jenmaniis. I tried to get a division for many years but no luck. I’ll ask Jerry where he chanced upon this.

Terry, you are right your flower follows CL traits. The lip color and demarcation is almost identical to CL. Not sure if you noticed, but your flowers do have the mini flarings on petals and sepals like CL. These are called pinceladas, not mosca.

I really like this flower and hopefully we can trade a division in the future! And I am sure the flower will further improve in a few years.

PS did you notice one of the jenmanii semi alba awards was mine? I also have a division of ‘Dan B’.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 19, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous especially these 'pincelada' spots.  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## terryros (Jul 19, 2021)

Nuts, I thought I had learned it correctly from you! It is just a little mark at the end of each petal and sepal and I thought that was mosca. I thought the pincelada was more of a brush stroke. I am clear about flamea, but I guess you had better, for hopefully the last time, specifically describe mosca and pincelada markings.

Because the label doesn’t have an OL cross number on it, I don’t think they made this cross. I am picking up two trianae crosses at OL today and if Jerry comes out to give me the plants curbside (no indoors customers allowed anymore) I will ask if he remembers where he got the cross.

I am very sorry that I didn’t look at the awardee for each of the jenmanii. I would have enjoyed seeing that you had one of them!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 19, 2021)

Hehe, no problem. It’s always a learning experience even for me. 

Mosca is used only to describe a dot or blotch on the lip that stands alone. No other dots than that. Like a solitary insect on the lip. It can range in diameter from 0.2 cm to 2 cm. It can be in the front or mid lobe. 

So lucky you’re close to OL. Perhaps you can ask Jerry if he has the CL mother plant too? Thanks!!


----------



## terryros (Jul 19, 2021)

To me, the ends of the three sepals are mosca but the ends of the two petals are pincelada! I will ask Jerry. I would be honored to give you a division. This depends completely on my culture being good enough to get two leads to develop. I am getting closer with my culture, but still not good enough.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 19, 2021)

terryros said:


> To me, the ends of the three sepals are mosca but the ends of the two petals are pincelada! I will ask Jerry. I would be honored to give you a division. This depends completely on my culture being good enough to get two leads to develop. I am getting closer with my culture, but still not good enough.


Thank you so much for entertaining my request. We could trade our jenmaniis. Of course only when yours is ready in a couple years or so.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 19, 2021)

I love the intensity of the lip with the white halo. Beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 19, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Canaima Lipstick (CL) is my holy grail of jenmaniis. I tried to get a division for many years but no luck. I’ll ask Jerry where he chanced upon this.
> 
> Terry, you are right your flower follows CL traits. The lip color and demarcation is almost identical to CL. Not sure if you noticed, but your flowers do have the mini flarings on petals and sepals like CL. These are called pinceladas, not mosca.
> 
> ...


Leslie, this is on Orchids Ltd website now:








Cattleya jenmanii semi alba ('Canaima's Lipstick' HCC/AOS x 'Kathleen' AM/AOS)


OrchidWeb offers a wide selection of quality orchid species, hybrids and supplies with special care in our shipping.




www.orchidweb.com


----------



## terryros (Jul 19, 2021)

Jerry told me that they have had several flasks of this cross from Hawaii where CL seems to exist, although Canaima’s themselves are now closed. Jerry sent me pictures of several other flowers from this cross and they look great, although maybe not quite so much like CL and no mosca/pincelada. Still, if Jerry still has plants from the cross available they are probably worth thinking about getting.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 19, 2021)

terryros said:


> Jerry told me that they have had several flasks of this cross from Hawaii where CL seems to exist, although Canaima’s themselves are now closed. Jerry sent me pictures of several other flowers from this cross and they look great, although maybe not quite so much like CL and no mosca/pincelada. Still, if Jerry still has plants from the cross available they are probably worth thinking about getting.


Thanks Terry for the inquiries. I also did get the email reply from Jerry with pics. I do like yours better.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 26, 2021)

Joining the chorus a bit belatedly, shall not refrain me from stating: Gorgeous, Terry, simply gorgeous!


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 7, 2021)

Beautiful! Love the contrast of that lip with pure, crisp white!


----------



## terryros (Aug 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks Terry for the inquiries. I also did get the email reply from Jerry with pics. I do like yours better.


Leslie, I saw that Chadwicks had plants from this same cross so the breeder must have sold flasks to a handful of growers.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> Leslie, I saw that Chadwicks had plants from this same cross so the breeder must have sold flasks to a handful of growers.


Thanks for the info. 

Looks like other nurseries have them too from my inquiries. So maybe more will flower as nice as the one here.


----------

